# Problem beim Appdebuggen auf Smartphone



## DaniSahne96 (1. Aug 2012)

Hallo Community,
ich wollte eine Androidapp die ich in Eclipse entwickelt hab auf meinem Gerät testen.

Im Developer's Guide von Google steht folgendes:


> Or to run your app from a command line:
> 
> Change directories to the root of your Android project and execute:
> 
> ...



So, jetzt habe ich eben 
	
	
	
	





```
ant debug
```
 in meinem Projektordner ausgeführt, und dann kam die Meldung
"ant debug ist falsch usw...".
Ich vermute mal das liegt daran das ich dafür eine Umgebungsvariable setzen müsste, aber wo ist dieser "ant" Ordner?
Oder kommt die Fehlermeldung wo anders her?

//Edit: Auserdem wenn ich in Eclipse direkt auf "run" klicke kommt "no virtual device found" und fenster wo ich virtual devices und echte devices auswählen kann, allerdings wird mir bei den echten nix angezeit, obwohl mein gerät verbunden ist und auch debugging aktiviert ist

Info: Mein Handy ist ein LG Optimus Speed mit MIUI V4 2.7.20 4.0.4 alpha. Kann es damit zu tun haben das es erst eine alpha ist deswegen das debuggin nicht gut funktioniert?


----------



## maki (1. Aug 2012)

Weisst du denn wie du dein Gerät in den Debug Modus bekommst?


----------



## DaniSahne96 (1. Aug 2012)

Okei hab jetzt mal das Stock rom wiederhergestellt und es geht aus Eclipse raus. Das mit dem ant debug geht zwar immer noch nich, aber eclipse  is mir sowieso lieber.


----------



## schlingel (1. Aug 2012)

Um Ant zu verwenden musst du Ant installieren.


----------

